# how to save a webinar recording



## realnovice1 (Jan 16, 2010)

hope this thread is in the right area?
if not pls redirect me

two questions
1) i have a link to a pre-recorded webinar that i want to watch; but it is 4 hrs in duration.
is there any way of recording it so i can watch it at my own leisure?
btw ; it is not copyright material of any sort

2) is there a quick way of converting a forum thread post into a saved and readable offline document?
i'm sure i already know this but can't seem to figure it out

many thanks to any replies


----------



## pip22 (Nov 21, 2004)

How to record Webinars: 
http://www.ehow.com/how_2257947_record-webinars.html

http://www.how-to-capture-streaming-media.com/record_webinars/record_webinars.htm

To save a post or an entire thread locally for off-line reading, just _highlight > right-click > copy._
Then open Notepad or WordPad, _right-click > paste._

WordPad is preferrable as it preserves any hyperlinks as "clickable" links.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Or save the whole web page under "File" so it looks the same. If you can save it as an archive (.mht) it will all be in one file. If you use Firefox, you can add the "unMht" add-on to save pages as a web archive. Many browsers already have .mht as an option.

If you have a virtual PDF printer installed, like DoPDF, you can print the page to a PDF file which will look the same as the page.

And you can take a snapshot of the entire page in an image format in some browser's Save dialog, or with add-ons that are readily available. Snagit will take a snap of an entire page. You can also just submit the URL to this page and they create the image for you: http://capturefullpage.com/










WebVideoCap can capture any video that you can watch. You'll need the WinPcap, NDISProt, or NDIS5PKT drivers to capture the streams as they enter your machine. Raw sockets may work, too.


----------

